# Brewers Yeast.....



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Just wondered if anyone uses for flea control & nice coats? I use fish oil for skin & coats. Not sure on either, that's why I am asking. Do you see a diff using it? Does it help with fleas? Wondered which form, pill or powder you use & like? Was going to buy some pills, but with 4 GSDs would go through alot of pills. Any better method & if so, what, brand, & place to buy? 

Read garlic not great for dogs. Up in the air on this, feel might be just the clove kind? Thought it was good for them & have read not necessarily. Thoughts on this?

Just would like to try the Brewers Yeast. Still thinking of putting spring & fall flea treatment on them due to natural not working for us late last summer.  First time my crew having fleas.  

Thanks much!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i used to use Brewers Yeast for my guys. With the pills you're supposed to give double the dose for it to be effective for fleas but i honestly never noticed a difference as to whether it helped or not. Same with the powder form but i never had the patience for powder.

Better option IMO is to look into other nature repellents and such like http://www.arbico-organics.com/product/DE-Diatomaceous-Earth-50lb/pest-solver-guide-ants


http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/flea-tick-powder/


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks. Isn't there white & brown DE? Does that matter & also, any certain grade over another? 

I used this when they got fleas last yr. Rubbed it on them, but messy & hated how it made their coats look & feel.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

LuvourGSDs said:


> Thanks. Isn't there white & brown DE? Does that matter & also, any certain grade over another?
> 
> I used this when they got fleas last yr. Rubbed it on them, but messy & hated how it made their coats look & feel.


 
you always want to use the food grade. There is the pool grade and the food grade. the food grade is the safe one. if you look at the second link it explains the mixture and their coats shouldnt look at differently once the DE settles.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok, thanks. Does the food grade come in different colors? 
I will have to check that 2nd link again. Did from my phone & didn't seem to show the whole thread of info.

Thanks


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i dont think the food grade comes in different colors.... pretty sure it doesnt.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

KZoppa said:


> i dont think the food grade comes in different colors.... pretty sure it doesnt.


What color is it, brown? I have seen it in white & brown. I know on my last bag it never stated any grade.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

The link I posted is the food grade. As for color, i'm not sure.


----------

